# Stress Test - Does EQUIVOCAL stress test



## amylis1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi

Does EQUIVOCAL stress test for myocardial ischemia mean the patient HAS myocardial ischemia, therefore the code  is 414.8?

Id appreciate ANY responses!

Thank you


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 12, 2012)

No. I would only code ischemic cardiomyopathy (414.8) if this dx was _indicated by the physician_. I would code either the symptoms (if no definitive dx was determined from the test), or the results of the test, where applicable and documented. 

The conclusion section of the test report indicates whether the test results were “positive,” “negative,” “equivocal” or “uninterpretable.” Further testing may be indicated to obtain optional information about coronary artery disease and ischemic risk *if the test *results were *equivocal *or uninterpretable. Such decisions will be at the discretion of the physician. 

HTH


----------

